# Tampa Nissan Scene



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

whats the deal folks, where are all the tampa Nissan ppl at? does anyone get together? I would like to hang with some fellow nissan enthusiasts and I am getting quite jealous of the dallas nissan enthusiasts and others that constantly have meetings and get togethers. let me know who is interested and what not. anyone in CSERT?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP
I can't believe that there isn't anyone. or if there is your avoiding me like the plague LOL... 

is it me? its' the GA16 isn't it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, it's the GA16 . Actually, I think I'm a member of CSERT even though I'm not an SE-R. I attended a meet at Fort DeSoto and I signed up. I haven't heard much news tho.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm in StPete and have been looking for others. StreetWiseImports have a few members around here.
Blueboost...where in Tampa are you.
Do you have pics of your 200sx. I seem to be the only 200sx with mods in stpete....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I'm smack in the middle of you guys. I'm in Clearwater.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i dont actuallly, well no pics I can post anyways. I should get some. its a 98, SE, 17's (fittipaldi avus) intake mod w/ K&N, adv timing, racing pads, stuff like pedals shiftknob a blue lighting motife ($20 blue light shoved inbetween the backseat LOL) in the cockpit etc.. not building this car up. 

dude your 200 looks sweet, I like them in black, with your lights and rims... off the chain man, nice work!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

We need to got some others in this area and meet. 
Im up for it. 1997 GA16de is not far either...


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

thanks for the compls....
I have a digital cam and can post pics for you if we meet.
I may be installing my coilovers sat so anytime afterwards.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I would be down for a meet so lets find some other ppl. 2 ppl isn't a nissan meet LOL. J/K well, 3 so far I KNOW 97GA is down, he's super-Nissan-Nazi.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like a nice idea.I live in New Port Richey and work in Clearwater and Holiday(2 Seperate jobs) and usually have saturdays free.Unfortunately, neither of my Nissan's are modded in any way,so I don't know if I'd "fit in".


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Sounds like a nice idea.I live in New Port Richey and work in Clearwater and Holiday(2 Seperate jobs) and usually have saturdays free.Unfortunately, neither of my Nissan's are modded in any way,so I don't know if I'd "fit in". *


 a big poster like you without mods? 

throw a couple type-R stickers on it or something QUICK!!

or for real HP you can always get a tornado


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

off topic: hey himile....i know you got your sentra for around $350 and rebuilt it...i just got me a $35 project car lol


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *off topic: hey himile....i know you got your sentra for around $350 and rebuilt it...i just got me a $35 project car lol *


you slut... shame on you. A mod too.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

haha


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*a club*

Hey everyone, 
i live in clearwater and was wondering if there were ne clubs around here, i just bought a 92 sentra E. i cant drive it till october because im only 15 right now. dont laugh, ive been studing cars for 4 years. i am planning on building a bomex style kit for my B13, but thats off the subject. I think we should all like form a Nissan club so we can get together and stuff. that would be cool. if anyone is interested , as soon as i get back to school i can make shirts. 
Mav


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*N.O.C.T.*

Hey again,
I came up with a name and logo. I think it should be called Nissans of Clearwater Tampa. what do you guys think? 
mav


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How 'bout "Tampa Bay Nissans" instead? As far as a big poster like me not having any mods,my Nissans are the ONLY cars I own without mods-the other 3 are mildly to heavily modded(and the B14 has clear corners and a WAI, but that doesn't really count to me).This may change soon though.I have plans for a SR20DET conversion in the Frontier(It does have lots of stickers on the back window already) and I want to sell my B14 to build a AWD B13 Sentra GTiR,or do a Datsun 510 with a swap to either a KA24DE/5spd(If I do the swap with the truck, I gotta have soemthing to put my KA into) or SR20DET.

I have an idea for where we could all meet:Why not all go to the Clearwater Copher's U Pull It?I go there every week anyways and it would be nice to have some other people to go with.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*TBN*

Tampa Bay Nissan's sounds cool to me. I can make stickers and shirts once i get back to school (august 5 or 6) because im in a graphics art class. Also do you guys care that im only 15now, and that i cant actually meet with u all untill the end of october? I would really be interested in meeting with other nissan people around here. and by october my car should be....well.... decent. 
mav


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*TBN Logo*

here is the logo i made for "Tampa Bay Nissan's"









if the picture doesnt work go here :
TBN


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

As far as the club...I feel like Im in highschool all over again...URGG
JK
Thats cool....Id just like to get abunch of us that have nissans in this area and get together and check out each others rides and so forth
I was checking out the streetwise imports but no one has gotten back to me.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *How 'bout "Tampa Bay Nissans" instead? As far as a big poster like me not having any mods,my Nissans are the ONLY cars I own without mods-the other 3 are mildly to heavily modded(and the B14 has clear corners and a WAI, but that doesn't really count to me).This may change soon though.I have plans for a SR20DET conversion in the Frontier(It does have lots of stickers on the back window already) and I want to sell my B14 to build a AWD B13 Sentra GTiR,or do a Datsun 510 with a swap to either a KA24DE/5spd(If I do the swap with the truck, I gotta have soemthing to put my KA into) or SR20DET.
> 
> I have an idea for where we could all meet:Why not all go to the Clearwater Copher's U Pull It?I go there every week anyways and it would be nice to have some other people to go with. *


himile
where in Fla are you?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe Himile is Port Richy. It would be cool to have the Nissan thing here in tampa, but I'll mostly be living in Orlando once summer's over.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I believe Himile is Port Richy. It would be cool to have the Nissan thing here in tampa, but I'll mostly be living in Orlando once summer's over. *


you go to UCF?? I went there for a year.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn, this is some storm we're having. The thunder is loud as hell.

Yea, I just finished my first year @ UCF. My home is here in Safety Harbor, but I will be going to school year round starting this coming year. I'll prolly be coming home at least 1 weekend a month or more.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Damn, this is some storm we're having. The thunder is loud as hell.
> 
> Yea, I just finished my first year @ UCF. My home is here in Safety Harbor, but I will be going to school year round starting this coming year. I'll prolly be coming home at least 1 weekend a month or more. *


Well...guess we need to do this quick then before you head out.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*Safety Harbor*

Hey 1997GA16DE, 
where abouts in safety harbor do u live, i used to live on 3rd street by the "bowling ball house", i dont know if u know where that is, most safety harborans do. I also work at Green Springs restaurant sometimes down by the post office in downtown. I moved a little ways away from there but still know that area like the back of my hand.
mav


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm in NPR(well, Trinity) and work in Holiday and Clearwater(soon to be only Clearwater).I think it'd be cool for the Tampa Bay area Nissan people to get together, even if it is not as a formal club.Just a chance to exchange some ideas and maybe network with people who have different skills and abilities would be nice. I do mostly domestic stuff, but that doesn't mean I have anything against imports.Since I do mostly domestics(older ones) I have some skills that may be of use-I can weld sheetmetal and do bodywork and rust repair, for example.I have also done some fabrication and 5 or 6 engine swaps as well as wiring, suspension and brakes.I've even tried my hand at rebuilding transmissions(with somewhat mixed reults...).What skills does everyone else have ? Maybe we can barter time on each other's cars to avoid spending money on labor.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

wow....sounds good to me
let me know when and where


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*lol...skillz*

Hey that sounds cool,
as for my "skillz", since i am only 15, my only skillz currently are with basic wireing for audio(i just put my system in), detailing cars(i work at a detailing shop), but i am best at designing body parts, I have sent one of my bodykit designs in to Razzi Ground effects and they considered it. I am soon to be making a body kit for my B13 sentra styled like the Bomex eclipse kit with some modifications. I cant get together with nebody till the very end of october , mayber we could have some sorta haloween get together. 
mav


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *I'm in NPR(well, Trinity) and work in Holiday and Clearwater(soon to be only Clearwater).I think it'd be cool for the Tampa Bay area Nissan people to get together, even if it is not as a formal club.Just a chance to exchange some ideas and maybe network with people who have different skills and abilities would be nice. I do mostly domestic stuff, but that doesn't mean I have anything against imports.Since I do mostly domestics(older ones) I have some skills that may be of use-I can weld sheetmetal and do bodywork and rust repair, for example.I have also done some fabrication and 5 or 6 engine swaps as well as wiring, suspension and brakes.I've even tried my hand at rebuilding transmissions(with somewhat mixed reults...).What skills does everyone else have ? Maybe we can barter time on each other's cars to avoid spending money on labor. *


Thats what I am talkin about...Let me know next time you go to that U Pull place, maybe Ill meet you up there


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am usually there on saturdays, when I have money.If nothing else comes up, I'll go this week.I also try to do the st pete and Tampa locations of Cophers on saturdays too,they are by far the cheapest place around and usually have some older stuff too whereas the other yards seem to crush anything over 10 yrs old as soon as it comes in.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*cophers?*

this may sound like a stupid question. but what is cophers? from ur last message it sounds like a junk yard or salvage yard or something. ? where are the locations?
mav


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*Warped Tour*

Hey is anyone here going to the Warped Tour on july 25th at Vinoy Park in St Pete? I'm gonna be there passing out swag for a band called S.T.U.N. so if nebody is going we might bump into each other


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Safety Harbor*



Modernmav said:


> *Hey 1997GA16DE,
> where abouts in safety harbor do u live, i used to live on 3rd street by the "bowling ball house", i dont know if u know where that is, most safety harborans do. I also work at Green Springs restaurant sometimes down by the post office in downtown. I moved a little ways away from there but still know that area like the back of my hand.
> mav *


hahaha, the crazy house, man that place is funny. I'm down by marshall street (other end of 9th Ave.)


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*lol tru*

GA- thats cool, i used to hang out at marshell st. park all the time!. thats cool. Hey, did u ever go down by the crazy house at christmas time? my house was the one with all the lights and mechanical stuff like 2 doors down from the crazzy house. thats cool that u live so close, i only live like 5 min away from there now, if u count the light on mcmullenbooth and sunset.
mav


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Warped Tour*



Modernmav said:


> *Hey is anyone here going to the Warped Tour on july 25th at Vinoy Park in St Pete? I'm gonna be there passing out swag for a band called S.T.U.N. so if nebody is going we might bump into each other *


Im not going but I live real close to downtown area.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: cophers?*



Modernmav said:


> *this may sound like a stupid question. but what is cophers? from ur last message it sounds like a junk yard or salvage yard or something. ? where are the locations?
> mav *


This is a U - Pull it place
You pay an amount to get in and (cant remember if you need to bring tools) but you can basically take anything you can carry out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you pay $1 (I think) to get in. You can bring in any tool set you want, but they will inspect it when you come in and leave. They will give you a wheel barrow if you need it and then they will price out everything when you leave.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*anything?*

so at this cophers place, do you pay to get in and not for the stuff u take , or pay to get in and for the stuff u take?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

atleast to the places I've been to, they charge you the 1 or 2$ to get in and have the run of the place, then when you leave, they will only charge you for what you pull off.

Most junkyards are about iffy about leting people look around. Most of the time, you'll name them a part and they'll give you a price before you even get to see it (I hate these type). Other places (the kind I usualy go to) will let you look around and play around with the cars, but you need to report in and tell them what you want so they can first price it before they let you pull it off (I have a nice place over in Orlando). U-Pull-it places usualy give you the run of the yard, you pull the parts off, then they price it for you on your way out.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, Cophers is one price fits all for any part of a specific type.An engine, weather it's from a Porsche or a Yugo is always $99, Transmissions are $35 Fenders are $20 seats are $10 etc.You can bring anything in there but a jack and they don't really care if you need to take a sledgehammer to the car to get the part ( been there, done that!).People bring in gas powered compressors and giant cut off saws,Sawzalls and cutting torches to pull parts.The cars are all up on stands for easy access too.I got the fender, battery, headlight, radiator, hood latch , hood latch support bracket and a structural piece I cut out with a sledgehammer and a giant cold chisel from there for my B14, and probably didn't even spend $100 for all of it.The Clearwater one is right by Sunshine Speedway(just over the berm) and you can hear the circle track racers do their warmups sometimes.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I know of the cophers you're talking about. Is that the place near (or in) Largo by 49th? Is it near a place called R&B with half of a jetski on the wall?

I was there once but I didn't go in, do they have alot of nissans (at least the B14)?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

that is the little cophers.The big one is off ulmerton rd,turn at the light after the merge of eastbay(?) and ulmeton.go past the garbage dump and you are there.It's right next to where tropical automotive used to be.There's aslo on eby the port of Tampa that I like to go to.It's bigger than the Clearwater one.As for B14's, it's hit or miss.They are too new to be cheap enough at auction for a place like that to buy most of the time.I've seen 2 B14's there in the last 6 mos,but they do have a lot of B13's and U12 Altimas there some of the times.Heck, I even saw a real nice 95 Maxima out there with a good VQ30DE a month ago.They get 50- 100 cars a week so the turnover is rapid and you never know week to week or day to day what you will find.I last went during lunch friday and they were putting in a new row or 2 of imports, so I really don't know if they have any.You may not find something every time you go, but when you do it's so much cheaper that it's like hitting the jackpot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, I'll have to check it out. Ulmerton is far from you, I know b/c it's far from me and you're almost twice as far.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *I was checking out the streetwise imports but no one has gotten back to me. *


 Hell i guess it would have helped if i was logged in to see my PM's. Sorry man, i'm sending you info in a few.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

LOL....no prob. I PM you back.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what do you guys think about this logo?









it's a 2 color design on a black shirt.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

thats a good logo for a shirt. im in st.pete also. i met a couple of you at hin last year. i didnt go this year because i wasnt too impressed. anyhow as for cophers its the bomb! also down with a meet. as for the club not so sure but ill give it props!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anyone going to the melborne meet tomorrow? here's the link:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=42955


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey...do any of you have a timing gun?
I want to adv my timing...let me know.
Thanks


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

i got one where you at? im in kenneth city.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

thats close...Im near downtown in creasant lake area
do u know how to adv timing? i have read on it but havnet done it


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

YEAH I THINK WE COULD GET IT


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I PMed u on this...
Thanks


----------



## bradentonSER (Jul 11, 2003)

Theres a nissan meet the 2nd. Go to tamparacing .com for all the details . To bad i'm the only nissan in the county.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

STREET RACES AT THE BRADENTON SPEEDWAY TONIGHT AT 8:30. IM GOING !


----------



## bradentonSER (Jul 11, 2003)

Well i was there . The red ser bedaged and went 16.2 -16.5
. Did yousee the Black spec with i/h/e go 16.7 !!!!!!Then he went 15.7 so not to bad i guess . Where do you stay .


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

any body go street racing in tampa?


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

when ever its not raining!


----------



## L2daA (Jan 19, 2004)

inferno red nissan 200sx w/ stillen all around body kit & enkei rims also hailing from st. pete. let's meet up


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

L2daA said:


> inferno red nissan 200sx w/ stillen all around body kit & enkei rims also hailing from st. pete. let's meet up


Im in stpete near tyrone mall area...where u at in stpete?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so, is this a formal club yet or not, i live in tampa near busch gardens temple terrace i got a stock b13 lookin to talk with some people who have done mods and who have experience with this stuff..let me know


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> so, is this a formal club yet or not, i live in tampa near busch gardens temple terrace i got a stock b13 lookin to talk with some people who have done mods and who have experience with this stuff..let me know


i know tamparacing.com site has meets sometimes for nissans but those are mainly 240sx...
i wouldnt mind meeting but no one else seems to want to....if u have any questions, im me.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

well, this was kinda a formal club, for about 3 days, the original members were me, pearsont, 1997GA16DE , and himilefronteir. we were all gonna get together, then we all kinda didnt. i sitll talk to all three of these guys. its fun.
i have learned a lot.
mav


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i think we should get a tampa nissan club going..i would be willing to help in any way possible..just let me know


----------



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

*nissan skyline for sale in tampa*

hey guys i have a 1977 nissan skyline for sale l28 motor lots of internals pretty quick still needs some work but its on ebay its in st pete 100% legal and title is in my hand #2466786123


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pix?


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

this is a logo that justin did up for us when we were gonna make a real club.







. just some cool little stuff, that I could make shirts of if needbe.
mav


----------



## blackmax01 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey, im new to the forums and all..but i live in palm harbor/oldsmar area and i cant seem to find any nissan clubs around here except for the nissan Z, i am definatly in to gettin together tryin to form sumthin around here in the clearwater/st.pete/tampa area. Alot of my freinds are into BMW's and i dunno if u guys have heard of baybimmers.com, there club is huge with over 300 members we need to get somethin like this going for nissans.


----------



## mrivera0421 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Suck it*

2002 Nissan Sentra Se-R Spec V. . .


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

anyone wanna try and revive this idea? any nissans would be awesome, hell, any kinda car for that matter.


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm in the Brandon area and here is my car...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=700889#post700889


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Anyone doing anything tomorrow? I'm doing my AD22 brakes and my rears as well. I could use a 2nd pair of hands.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

cmon, any of you actually serious about this? we need to show all the honda clubs around here, and we already have a club branched from south FL, its called insane logik cc, but we can always make our own and just be partners or whatever, but you guys need to be serious about this, the forums for ILCC is http://clik.to/insanelogikcc


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> cmon, any of you actually serious about this? we need to show all the honda clubs around here, and we already have a club branched from south FL, its called insane logik cc, but we can always make our own and just be partners or whatever, but you guys need to be serious about this, the forums for ILCC is http://clik.to/insanelogikcc


I wouldndt mind being part of a tampa 200 club, although i have tried before and it failed. I think most honda owners are understanding what our cars are cuase i dont have many honda's trying me anymore at least EX's LoL. Here is some pics of mine My pics. 99 sel how did that brake job go, i would of loved to been there. I want to do it to mine. Also Isiah the blue 200sx of yours is coming along sweet. Whats up with that drunken message you left on my phone saying you had alcohol poisoning.???


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, have you joined the ILCC forums yet? if not, do, we need members, and we need people around the tampa area


----------

